# Fool Face Helmet Story Lol !



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

step 1 pen and color pencils


step 2 paint pens


step 3 spray paint 


step 4 air brush time ! first time user so it pretty much came out wack, fades are all retarded and it was overloaded with graffics.



second try was cool but after i finished painting it, i was trying to take all the maskin tapes out and it ripped the paint off. i was so disappointed and i was ready to throw away the helmet, but good thing i didn't!



3rd try i came out with a better idea "a definition of a real full face helmet" hahahaha !



it was good but it looks too boring to me, so ive decided too match it with my bike !




funny face expressions!





hahaha i hope you guys enjoy the story of my "fool face helmet", thanks !


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

you have one ugly mug. good job on the helmet!


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Awesome! I can appreciate your "Do it right the 3rd time!" motto.

Looks great.


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks good, The camo came out real good.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

that work is sic! cool face design!!!


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

I like the way you do the faces perfectly.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

GiantGeoff said:


> I like the way you do the faces perfectly.


That's because its his face on the helmet.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

if at first you don't succeed...


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

jetta_mike said:


> That's because its his face on the helmet.


Ha, yeah but just the way he re-does it. Excellent.

Your artwork is fantastic by the way.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

thats tight


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

dope


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks fellas ! i appreciate the love

by the way this is not the end of it, i will be painting my friends helmets as well and you guys will see more cool designs.

now i can see why custom painting cost alot, this is very hard to do ! almost no room for mistakes. hahahah.

it litterally took me 1 week to learn the feel of airbrush and another week to come up with the designs. so over all it litterally took me 3 weeks with all the mistakes until it was finally done. \

not to mention there are times i was painting it drunk or my wife screaming at me from taking time with my kids trying to finish it.
but im glad its finally over!

next project should be alot better and faster since ive already experienced almost all the errors you can make, may be 1 day if i get even better i will consider painting other people's helmet too. 

troy lee designs can cost you 500 - 1000 bucks to custom your helmet.

newbie design will be way less than that hahahahha since im not a pro to this, ill prolly charge my friends may be 50 bucks per helmet with unlimited designs and colors. hahahahah but after that imma be chargin a little more for labor and paints. coz it sure aint cheap !


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

3rd times the charm. Very nicely done dude... You possibly could be the next TLD. If i recall, this was how he started out too...


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

nice work... I like the final product the best... seems to fit your personality.


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks !


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

some of the coolest sh!t i've ever seen on MTBR!

very good job!


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

thats how i roll playa ! haha thanks


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

The eyes are the best! Having the pupils bright makes it really cool and a bit disturbing, but in a good way .


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

hhahaha yeah it is pretty disturbing. 

but believe it or not those little white dots makes the pictures pop out even more, hmm im thinking to add more stuff to it ? should i do it ?

kinna looks dope the way it is right now, but man ! it sucks that im never satisfied with all the art works ive done lol.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Definitely agree the white eyes really makes each face pop, awesome job. :cornut:

Leave that one the way it is & start another one start charging your bros 250 for custom art/paint. :rockon:


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

ahahha i should charge atleast 100 huh ? all that sanding, layering, taping, painting is very time consuming.

not to mention the money ive spent for the air brush, compressor, airbursh paints, tapes, and all these other stuff i needed to custom paint. it wasn't cheap at all, ive dropped atleast 300 buckaroos !


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wow......real nice


----------



## Multisync (Nov 3, 2006)

i want those faces on my helmet too! the helmet is sanded and ready to rock!

good job man...all those man hours paid off....:thumbsup:


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

That is freakin' tight!! I'd like a nice helmet, but I do a little too much bouncing my head off of rocks/trees etc...


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

okay this is the last time im gonna paint this helmet ! lol

i high lighted all the faces with white to make it fade to grey a little bit, then i repainted some of the faces with black to make the faces pop out even more. it also gave the whole helmet more life and effects to it.

so this is it im not touching it anymore ! hahahaha


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Put the white back in the eyes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah i know i forgot whoops ! hhahahah


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Newbie Wan Kenobi said:


> okay this is the last time im gonna paint this helmet ! lol
> 
> i high lighted all the faces with white to make it fade to grey a little bit, then i repainted some of the faces with black to make the faces pop out even more. it also gave the whole helmet more life and effects to it.
> 
> so this is it im not touching it anymore ! hahahaha


Sorry bud, I liked the first rendition better. Repaint the base and start over....

HA! NOt!

That is hot! You need more helmets. :thumbsup:

And show those around to industry types. Much better than the usual slop that is being put on now.

P


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

looks pretty cool. I bet there are like 10 layers of paint on that thing. You probably only added about a pound though.:thumbsup:


----------



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

That's awesome, man! Awesome!!


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

"looks pretty cool. I bet there are like 10 layers of paint on that thing. You probably only added about a pound though."

yes ! i lost count after 5 ! hahahaha, im not gonna be using this helmet often since it's too big for me. 
im using this helmet as reference incase i decide to custom paint other peep's helmet, and dont worry i wont be charging much if you sand it your own hahahaha. i need more practice and i need to think of more ideas.



"And show those around to industry types. Much better than the usual slop that is being put on now."

haha yeah i know ! i wanted to create something thats more upbeat and loud that will definitely catch others attention, rather than plain old borring stripes which i can easily do.

i appreaciate all the comments this is really motivating me to actually custom paint helmets hahahaha, since im jobless at the moment this could be a really fun paint at home job hahahhaa.


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

check out this new logo !

crazy camo

dunny dolls paintings

monster M with super fade !!!

monalisaaaAAAA! with bazookaaAAA !! (banksy) my idol

monalisa with IPOD (banksy) my idol


----------



## Tweety (Mar 30, 2004)

supadope!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Dood thats dope!


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

just throwing some ideas that i can put on the helmet.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

whats about logo helmet like a rolex designs or a wall mart design or sega super sonic


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

anything is possible with photoshop hahaha.

im thinking of doing some "pop art" on a helmet that should come out SICK !


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

You re-sprayed with white between each attempt? Assuming you sanded initially for the paint to bite?

Very cool end result. some of the DIY stuff people are coming out with now is just sick.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Go to the local races *Pimpin Paint* :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

that came out pretty cool, you have like 10 layers of paint, hopefully no lead lol.


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

id assume 10 or more, because when i made the mistake the first and second time i resanded the whole thing again and primer'd it over.

thats why when i messed up the 2nd time i wanted just give up and throw away the helmet since sanding is so time consuming.

final product: im assuming this is what i did hahah..

primer
1 coat of dark grey
1 coat of black for the face stencils
2 coat of clear
1 coat of white to highlight all the black faces
1 clear coat may be 2 to 
1 black coat for some of the faces
2 clear coat again

total 9 or 10
and may be another 1 coat of clear since i forgot to put the white dots.

so were lookin about 10 - 13 coatings, so for sure the paint will hold just fine.

i can also sand it down and apply the 3m rubbing compound to give it a smooth finish, but at this point since my colors are matted i dont really need the shinny look to it unless im using something candy-ish.


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

alright i just bought a bell rhytm fullface and i will be working on it ASAP, imma post some photos soon as i lay the first graffic.


----------

